
Which consultants built Romney's "Project Orca?" None of them - iProject
http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2012/11/which-consultants-built-romneys-project-orca-none-of-them/
======
brianchu
Dancentinello.com is why everyone should try to own the .com domain for their
name, if only to maintain control over your online presence.

~~~
wtracy
So, it turns out that Orca was a skunkworks project by volunteers. It fails,
and the person behind it gets blamed for losing the election.

I think the lesson to be learned here is, "Never volunteer for anything."

~~~
weaksauce
I think the more telling issue is that Romney et al. would throw an intern
under the bus over this. I mean there is no possible way that he lost on his
own merit.

------
davvid
This is truly a great day and age for hackers. You can't become president
these days without 'em.

Politech (technology used by politicos) seems like a big untapped market to
me, though I really know nothing about it.

~~~
AJ007
Elections spend a lot of cash, but governments spend more.

In the future, governments will be entirely run by automated systems. Many
layers of bureaucracy will be consolidated in to machines that run themselves.

------
netmau5
In other words, the consultants had their workers rebranded as unaffilated
volunteers despite getting a pay day worthy of Ahab's undying devotion.

------
dustismo
very interesting story--but more interesting is that this story is on the
front page with only 3 points.

~~~
danso
No it's not. Three points in under fifteen minutes on a late near weekend
night is enough acceleration to make it to the front

